# Those ears



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Why have ears this large, when they dont listen to anythig you have to say..... ;D


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

I think the ears are my favourite part.


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Maybe that's why they are so big so they cover the ear hole perfectly to like you say block out the commands we give


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I know!!

Willie is like a walking fabric store. His ears feel like silk, and the top of his head feels like velvet. I fall asleep many nights gently rubbing those silky ears!


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

My wife pointed out that I will sit for hours stroking Mylos he's yet 2 mins for her! Don't really have an answer to that!


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Odin has the worlds biggest ears, and I LOVE them!
He's beyond standards, but I don't care! It's even more ears to love and cuddle.
However, it's also more ears to keep him from listening to me!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

This made me laugh. So true! I love those big ears, even when they don't listen.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Long ears for blocking out sound... makes them concentrate on sounds close to the ground like hoof noises, etc? Correct me if I'm wrong.

So true, the ears make them look so good. Shorter or longer really makes a big difference.


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

i heard that scenting dogs have long ears to contain and funnel smell to their noses when their heads are down and sniffing.

it's like cupping your ear to ear something only you are cupping your nose...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Glad it's not just Ruby with the jug ears lol


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

It's not the size of our 'New' Girls ears but the size of the Tattoo she has inside her left ear... Huge!!!!

It looks like a Bar-code when the wind blows them the 'Wrong' way when she's out and about!!!!! :-\

Never mind that's part of her and we love her, I'll try and get a pic to show you what I mean!! ???

hobbsy


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

This was winter time and I think Darcy's ears just froze..................
I just wish I could learn how to turn the pictures round..to stop you folk getting stiff necks.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

hahaha, love all the ears. Especially Darcy's sticking straight out like that. 

Here are a couple pics of Luna's ears before she grew into them


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Vizsla on crank. Taken during a walk in the hills with this 9 month old male.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Did I hear you say 'Let's go Home'??




hobbsy


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

1. The infamous inside-out ears.

2. Weeeeeee! You can't catch me! ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm going to let you guy's into a 'Hungarian Secret/Myth', regarding EAR'S......... 

Our 'NEW' girl has two ear tag's, one on each ear!!!!

Also know as Futaki Horns they are very distinctive but also very endearing  

I'll try and get some pics of them if she sit's still for more than 2 seconds and post them up!!!

Here's a bit of background on her lovely feature's    

http://www.vizsladogs.com/ARTICLES/futaki.htm


hobbsy


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Hobbsy,
Odin has those and I always thought they were a flaw and something to do with his giant ears. Thanks for enlightening me! There are so many things I am learning! From his zig zag tail to his ear horns! Thanks everyone on this forum for sharing your knowledge, and helping me be a better V owner. ;D


----------



## Murphy (Jun 23, 2012)

I love Murphys ears! He is just a pup as well. May change his name to Dumbo yet!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

mine help me stay afloat after too many pigs ears


----------

